# Axiom Audio M100 Floorstanding Speaker Giveaway Winner Announcement



## Todd Anderson

*AND THE WINNER IS...*


















:fireworks1::fireworks2:*Andre*:fireworks2::fireworks1:

arty:arty:arty:

*A random draw compliments of random.org has selected Andre as the winner of the Home Theater Shack and Axiom Audio M100 Floorstanding Speaker Giveaway! 

:yay2:Congratulations!:yay2:










Thank you to our fantastic Sponsor, Axiom Audio, for contributing the speakers! Please take a moment to visit their website to see all of the wonderful audio products they have to offer.*​​


----------



## Tonto

Congratulations Andre!!! Those are some serious speakers, I'm sure you're gonna love em. 

And welcome to the winners club!!! :clap::clap::clap:


----------



## JQueen

Congrats Andre!!!!!!!


----------



## asere

Congratulations Andre! Man you are so lucky! ENJOY


----------



## Todd Anderson

Tonto said:


> Those are some serious speakers, I'm sure you're gonna love em.


I think we'd all like to have these in our homes. What a great gift from Axiom. Sonic goodness is headed Andre's way!


Folks...don't forget...we have another Giveaway running with GIK Acoustics, right now! :T


----------



## tonyvdb

Wow, Congratulations Andre!!!:clap:


----------



## Picture_Shooter

*Awesome win to Andre! You'll enjoy these Axiom's!! Happy listening  . *


----------



## tcarcio

Congrats Andre........:T


----------



## Talley

Congrats man. Let us know how they sound!


----------



## Blainetsuds

Congrats. to Andre. Enjoy those awesome speakers.:sn:


----------



## Blacklightning

Congratulations Andre 

Now you are going to have to have me over to check out the Blue room!!!


----------



## willis7469

Yay Andre!!! Congrats. What a feeling.


----------



## Axiomite

I demand a recount! Oh, wait... :R Congratulations Andre. Be sure to post some pics when you have them set up.


----------



## bkeeler10

Lucky :devil:! Have fun with those and let us know how they sound!

HTS rocks :clap: And Axiom is pretty awesome too! Thanks for the opportunity.


----------



## JBrax

Congrats Andre! We want some pics when you get them all set up. Thanks again to HTS and Axiom for the opportunity.


----------



## GCG

Congrats. Enjoy.

Post pics when you get them in place.


----------



## Lumen

Hat's off to you, Andre!


----------



## Andre

Thank you everyone, I am throughly excited. These will be replaceing my 10 year old Axiom M22i's in my HT. I wonder what my Denon X4000 will think of powering them and what Audessy will set them at crossover wise to join my SVS PC12 NSD


----------



## TheGimp

Congrats to Andre, and thanks to the sponsor Axiom Audio and our hosts here at Home Theater Shack.

They look like a really nice addition to anyone's HT system, and reports they sound better than they look.


----------



## Greenster

Really cool looking speakers. 
Congratulations Andre. You will have to let us know how they sound to you.


----------



## Serenity Now

Wow, congrats! You must be so excited. I am for you! Those speakers should be a great HT addition.


----------



## B- one

Hope you enjoy your new speakers they look awesome!


----------



## brwsaw

Andre said:


> Thank you everyone, I am throughly excited. These will be replaceing my 10 year old Axiom M22i's in my HT. I wonder what my Denon X4000 will think of powering them and what Audessy will set them at crossover wise to join my SVS PC12 NSD



Congrats.


----------



## Axiomite

Your Denon X4000 will be adequate with your setup. I ran that with my M60s before I found the difference a dedicated amp made, but it depends on your situation on if it would be worth the upgrade to you or not. The standard recommended crossover will be 80 Hz but you can change it.


----------



## Axiomite

Todd Anderson said:


> *AND THE WINNER IS...*
> 
> 
> :fireworks1::fireworks2:*Andre*:fireworks2::fireworks1:
> 
> 
> A random draw compliments of random.org has selected Andre as the winner of the Home Theater Shack and Axiom Audio M100 Floorstanding Speaker Giveaway!
> 
> :yay2:Congratulations!:yay2:
> ​


 GIFSoup

Joking aside, looking forward to the next big giveaway contest.


----------



## BD55

Congrats Andre!


----------



## Bjski

Congratulation Andre!! Those are some pretty nice speakers. 

If you think the M100's are underpowered you can always buy an amp if your Dennon has pre outs.


----------



## chashint

DOH!!!
I mean CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!
Enjoy the new toys.


----------



## nova

Congratulations Andre, hope you enjoy them!


----------



## orion

Congrats Andre.


----------



## nash211

Congrats Andre


----------



## Andre

:yikes:$550 to ship them from the US...:spend:

But I have gotten WAF approval and they are on their way :bigsmile:


----------



## tonyvdb

Ugh! thats not cheep. Oh well, still less than buying them


----------



## Andre

That was my court case with the WAF, I was given a stay

LONG LIVE THE REVOLUTION!

:dancebanana:


----------



## moparz10

Congrats Andre :clap:


----------



## Lumen

Hear, Here! Long live the M100's :sn:


----------



## Andre

So I got a box from DHL today (just barely fit into the back seat of my car), heavy as hell, thinking YA I got my speakers.

Got it in the house and opened the box

its only 1 speakers....:rubeyes::hissyfit:

its BIG...:drool:

My poor Denon is going to :meter::explode:


----------



## tonyvdb

Only one speaker...Where is the other speaker?


----------



## Andre

Hopefully DHL will delivery it tomorrow (fingers crossed). I had to pay $40 duty on this one box (Duty on a Canadian made speaker...


----------



## Andre

Still happy though...


----------



## tonyvdb

Glad to hear you used DHL. Much better than some of the other carriers.


----------



## Bjski

Hopefully your able to track it.


----------



## Axiomite

You should not have to pay for shipping when you win a contest like this, I think it even said shipping would be covered somewhere. When I received my current set of towers they came one at a time on separate days. You'd think that they'd go out at the same time. Your Denon should do just fine, those have a good sensitivity rating and unless you have a really big room and crank it to ear bleeding levels it should be more than sufficient. Enjoy! :hsd:


----------



## Andre

Well DHL seems to have fallen in love with one of the M100s. I have one unboxed and sitting in my HT that arrived on the 23. The other after many an email with Stackry (the shipping agent) and DHL the are finally delivering it today. Seems DHLs customs department said that the invoice they had said that there were "pants" in the box vice a speaker.

So since I am out of town this weekend I will have to wait until next to get these set up, on the bright side my Crown XLI 800 should be arriving next week

I will send pictures when its set up and probably invite Tony for a listen and he can lend his ear for any tweaking.

Cheers


----------



## tonyvdb

Certainly, would love to hear them in person and lend an ear.


----------



## Todd Anderson

Andre said:


> Well DHL seems to have fallen in love with one of the M100s. I have one unboxed and sitting in my HT that arrived on the 23. The other after many an email with Stackry (the shipping agent) and DHL the are finally delivering it today. Seems DHLs customs department said that the invoice they had said that there were "pants" in the box vice a speaker.
> 
> So since I am out of town this weekend I will have to wait until next to get these set up, on the bright side my Crown XLI 800 should be arriving next week
> 
> I will send pictures when its set up and probably invite Tony for a listen and he can lend his ear for any tweaking.
> 
> Cheers


Wow...they are really testing the patience factor. Sorry it has taken so long to get delivered...but I believe the wait will be worth it. Those M100s are fantastic speakers!


----------



## chashint

Sooooo, did you have to pay shipping because you are in Canada......or was shipping not a part of this give away?


----------



## Andre

SHIPPING: Shipping costs to a CONUSA address (Lower 48) ARE included, making it free. Home Theater Shack members living outside of the United States Lower 48 ARE eligible to win, however those members will be responsible as follows: Home Theater Shack will ship the system to a U.S. Forwarder, who would in turn ship to the winner. The winner would be responsible for shipping costs into their country, and for any associated import costs (taxes, duties, customs, brokerage, etc.). 

Read more: http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...ng-speaker-giveaway-thread.html#ixzz3WUU6DzUZ


----------



## Andre

Which I was happy to do, I just didn't think it would be that much, but at this point I am too excited to care....


----------



## Andre

Will I got everything set up, but I am getting some noise from the speakers if I turn up the Crown amps gains past 3....sigh.


----------



## Blacklightning

Can you describe the noise? Is this noise only when you turn the Crown up or is it all the time even with low level music like soft classical?


----------



## Andre

buzzing. noise is present when no music is playing (it may still be there when playing I just don't hear it, or at least I have not thought of turning the gains way up to see if I can hear it with music).

I have tried different RCA input cables, switching the sensitivity on the amp (it was two), moving the power plug from the powerbar to the wall none of those helped. My next step is to try and move the amp further way from the reciever since the manual said it should be at least 8 inches from the pre-amp because of its magnetic field


----------



## brwsaw

No noise was indicated during the review...
Try running them from your receiver direct but watch the top end volume, they'll play cleaner than you'd think and likely won't sound "too loud" until they start to distort from lack of power.


----------



## tonyvdb

Just so we are all on the same page here, Ive contacted Andre and suggested he try disconnecting any ethernet and cable from his system as well as try running a dedicated ground wire from the chassis of the amp to the ground screw on the plugin. If that does not help we are going to try a spare Samson amp that I have to see if that has the same issue as I know it works fine at my house.


----------



## brwsaw

tonyvdb said:


> Just so we are all on the same page here, Ive contacted Andre and suggested he try disconnecting any ethernet and cable from his system as well as try running a dedicated ground wire from the chassis of the amp to the ground screw on the plugin. If that does not help we are going to try a spare Samson amp that I have to see if that has the same issue as I know it works fine at my house.


Did it work itself out?


----------



## Andre

The noice is coming from the CATV Cable connection. I have ordered an RCA type ground loop isolator to install between the receiver and the amp. I am also in the process of purchaseing a Jesen Transformers CATV isolator, supposedly there is a distributor in Surry BC. I will report back once I have tested both


----------

